# ba quiet E9 400 watt genug Power ????????



## jph (19. Januar 2015)

Hi,

hat das be quiet E9 400 watt genug power für mein System? 

Asus P7P 55D E LX
i5 750  2.67Ghz @ 3,2Ghz
16 GB Corsair 1600
Sapphire HD 7970 Dual X
500 GB WD
Enermax UCTB 12 5x
Thermalright Archon
DVD

auch wenn ich den i5 750 mit dem Asus OC Tool auf 3,2Ghz schraube? 

Wäre Dankbar für Tipps und Infos! 

Grüße

Jöeg


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2015)

Ja, das reicht.

Aber falls du eine Neuanschaffung planst - nimm das E10, das E9 wurde mittlerweile durch eben diesen Nachfolger ersetzt. Persönlich würde ich das 500er E10 nehmen bei der saugenden Grafikkarte, das ist aber nur optional fürs Gewissen zu beruhigen, das 400er reicht auch (der PC sollte einschließlich CPU-OC bei grob 350W Verbrauch unter Last landen).


----------



## rhyn2012 (19. Januar 2015)

lieber so 100 watt mehr kaufen, dann hast du ruhe und das nt eiert nicht am ende rum, ergo leiser und effizienter


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Januar 2015)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> lieber so 100 watt mehr kaufen, dann hast du ruhe und das nt eiert nicht am ende rum, ergo leiser und effizienter


Noch mal in Deutsch, bitte.

Leiser ? Das DPP 550W ist leiser als das PowerZone 650W.

Effizienter ? Das E10 400W ist effizienter als ein Xilence A Performance 530W.

Schön verallgemeinern.

@TE Das E9 ist veraltet. Kein DC-DC - keine Spannungsregulation. Die 3,3V und die 5V Spannung ist nicht so toll wie beim E10 .

Außerdem ist das E10 noch leiser.


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo jph,

nun, das Netzteil sollte ausreichend dimensioniert sein. 

Den Leistungsbedarf kannst du auch unter dem nachfolgenden Link berechnen lassen:
be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Bitte beachte die Hinweise des Kalkulators.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2015)

jph schrieb:


> hat das be quiet E9 400 watt genug power für mein System?



Einfach ausprobieren.


----------

